# Finicky Thyroid...



## penny337 (Apr 16, 2013)

There is just no pleasing that SOB!:tongue0015:

Seriously though, my last Ultrasound I had multi-nodular goiter with nodules too small for FNA. That was around 2004/5. The tech then said my thyroid was "ratty" looking.

I had a US this past week and the tech said my thyroid is less than half the size it is supposed to be.
I won't get full results back till next week but he said the nodules that are there are tiny.

So, the anti-bodies will eat away at it till it disappears? hungry li'l basstids...
:tongue0013:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

penny337 said:


> There is just no pleasing that SOB!:tongue0015:
> 
> Seriously though, my last Ultrasound I had multi-nodular goiter with nodules too small for FNA. That was around 2004/5. The tech then said my thyroid was "ratty" looking.
> 
> ...


Have you had any lab tests recently? Specifically Thryoglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab?

Are you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## penny337 (Apr 16, 2013)

Right now I am on 175mcg levothyroxine. Here are my labs from past year, they make NO sense to me.
2/3/12
ANA Direct - Negative
T4 - 10.9 (4.5-12.0)
RPR - Non Reactive
Sedimentation Rate-Westergren - 8 (0-32)
C-Reactive Protein, Quant - <0.3 (0.0-4.9)

5/5/12
Anti-DNA (DS) Ab Qn - 1 (0-9)
Complacent C3,Serum - 102 (90-180)
ANA Direct - Negative

Antiextractable Nuclear Ag
RNP Antibodies - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)
Smith Antibodies - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)

Sjogren's Ab,Anti-SS-A/-SS-B
ANti-SS-A - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)
ANTI-SS-B - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)

Thyroglobulin, Qn - <0.5 LOW (0.5-55.0)
Antithyroglobulin Ab - 6278 HIGH (0-40)
*Siemens (DPC) ICMA Methodology
Antiscleroderma-70 Antibodies - <0.2 (0.0-0.9)
TSH - 0.466 (0.450-4.500)
Sedimentation Rate-Westergren -7 (0-32)
Creatine Kinase,Total,Serum - 54 (24-173)
TPO-Ab - 297 HIGH (0-34)
C-Reactive Protein,Quant - 1.1 (0.0-4.9)

11/27/12
TSH - 7.390 HIGH (0.450-4.500)
C-Reactive Protein, Quant - 0.3 (0.0-0.9)

3/5/13 
Thyroxine (T4) - 7.1 (4.5-12.0)

4/9/13(from VA)
CALCIUM 8.9 MG/DL (8.9-10.3)

PARATHYRIN.INTACT 34.6 pg/mL (11.1-79.5)

THYROTROPIN 4.734 uIU/mL (0.55-4.78)

THYROXINE.FREE 1.34 ng/dl (0.89-1.76)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE.FREE 2.1 Low pg/mL (2.3-4.2)

4/25/13 (VA)
THYROPEROXIDASE AB
Result: 1026 High
Units: U/mL
Reference Range: >< 60

THYROID STIMULATING IMMUNOGLOBULINS ACTUAL/NORMAL
Result: < 89
Units: %
Reference Range:	
Lab Test: Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglob~SERUM RANDOM
(TSI(Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin)
<140% baseline
Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulins (TSI) can engage the TSH
receptors resulting in hyperthyroidism in Graves' disease
patients. TSI levels can be useful in monitoring the clinical
outcome of Graves' disease as well as assessing the potential for
hyperthyroidism from maternal-fetal transfer. TSI results greater
than or equal to (>=) 140% of the Reference Control are
considered positive.
NOTE: A serum TSH level greater than 350 micro-International
Units/mL can interfere with the TSI bioassay and potentially give
false positive results.
Patients who are pregnant and are suspected of having
hyperthyroidism should have both a TSI and human Chorionic
Gonadotropin (hCG) tests measured. A serum hCG level greater than
40,625 mIU/mL can interfere with the TSI bioassay and may give
false negative results. In these patients it is recommended that
a second TSI is obtained when the hCG concentration falls below
40,625 mIU/mL (usually after approximately 20-weeks gestation).)

HEMOGLOBIN A1C/HEMOGLOBIN.TOTAL
Result: 5.6
Units: %
Reference Range: ><5.7

BASOPHILS	0.1	#	0.0-0.2	Details
BASOPHILS/100 LEUKOCYTES	0.7	%	0.0-2.3	Details
EOSINOPHILS	0.1	#	0.0-0.5	Details
EOSINOPHILS/100 LEUKOCYTES	0.9	%	0.0-6.2	Details
ERYTHROCYTE DISTRIBUTION WIDTH	14.6	%	11.5-15.5	Details
ERYTHROCYTE MEAN CORPUSCULAR HEMOGLOBIN	29.1	pg	27-34	Details
ERYTHROCYTE MEAN CORPUSCULAR HEMOGLOBIN CONCENTRATION	32.9	gm/dL	32-36	Details
ERYTHROCYTES	4.54	M/cmm	4.2-5.4	Details
HEMATOCRIT	40.2	%	37-47	Details
HEMOGLOBIN	13.2	g/dL	12-16	Details
LEUKOCYTES	12.0 High	K/cmm	4.8-10.8	Details
LYMPHOCYTES	1.6	#	1.30-2.90	Details
LYMPHOCYTES/100 LEUKOCYTES	13.2 Low	%	20-40	Details
MEAN CORPUSCULAR VOLUME	88.4	fL	80-100	Details
MONOCYTES	0.6	#	0.3-0.8	Details
MONOCYTES/100 LEUKOCYTES	5.2	%	0-12.5	Details
NEUTROPHILS	9.6 High	#	1.1-6.4	Details
NEUTROPHILS/100 LEUKOCYTES	80.0 High	%	50-75	Details
PLATELETS	263	k/uL	150-400	Details
RETICULOCYTES/100 ERYTHROCYTES

ALANINE AMINOTRANSFERASE	19	IU/L	14-54	Details
ALBUMIN	4.0	G/DL 3.3-4.8	Details
ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN	1.4	RATIO	1.1-2.2	Details
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE	43	IU/L	32-91	Details
ANION GAP	12	mmol/L	10-20	Details
ASPARTATE AMINOTRANSFERASE	24	IU/L	15-41	Details
BILIRUBIN	0.5	mg/dL	0.3-1.2	Details
CALCIUM	9.1	MG/DL	8.9-10.3	Details
CARBON DIOXIDE	22	MMOL/L	22-32	Details
CHLORIDE	107	mmol/L	101-111	Details
CHOLESTEROL	211 High	mg/dL	5-200	Details
CHOLESTEROL.IN HDL	52	MG/DL	SEE INTERP	Details
CHOLESTEROL.IN LDL	140 High	mg/dl	0-129	Details
CREATININE	0.81	MG/DL	.44-1.03	Details
GLOMERULAR FILTRATION RATE.PREDICTED	81.6	ML/MIN/R	60SEE INTERP	Details
GLUCOSE	80	MG/DL	74-118	Details
POTASSIUM	3.9	mmol/L	3.6-5.1	Details
PROTEIN	6.9	g/dL	6.1-7.9	Details
SODIUM	137	MMOL/L	136-144	Details
TRIGLYCERIDE	94	MG/DL	10-200	Details
TRIGLYCERIDE+ESTER.IN VLDL	19 Details
UREA NITROGEN	11	MG/DL	8-20	Details
UREA NITROGEN/CREATININE	13.6 Details

ALBUMIN	<2.0	mg/L	0-23	Details
CREATININE	51 Low	MG/DL	60-200	Details

I know, way to much info. Sorry. I just don't understand it. Between brain fog and anxiety,depression... I'm just a mess.


----------

